# where to find events



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

how do y'all find events? usaci and iasca websites sort of suck. google is zero help. i don't have facebook. i am really pissed because i missed the SQOLOBBQ meet that was kind of local last week, but i knew there was talk about a meet and looked but did not find it, so i assumed it was the frisco sqology shootout since that was sort of similar in being an sqology event. i then find out i missed the SQOLOBBQ and am mad that despite looking, i could not find any mention of it being an upcoming event. any ideas on how to find at least the SQOLOGY events? so mad!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

vactor said:


> how do y'all find events? usaci and iasca websites sort of suck. google is zero help. i don't have facebook. i am really pissed because i missed the SQOLOBBQ meet that was kind of local last week, but i knew there was talk about a meet and looked but did not find it, so i assumed it was the frisco sqology shootout since that was sort of similar in being an sqology event. i then find out i missed the SQOLOBBQ and am mad that despite looking, i could not find any mention of it being an upcoming event. any ideas on how to find at least the SQOLOGY events? so mad!


USACi events are on Termpro. Everything else is on FB. I would say that your anger is misdirected. Its akin to saying That nail wont go down, it makes me mad but that hammer beside it, I wont use it.


----------

